

Hackdays - andrewtbham
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/hackdays.htm

======
silent1mezzo
The correct url is <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/hackdays.html>

~~~
mdwrigh2
I'm curious how this item got 10 upvotes, yet the link submitted doesn't even
work.

~~~
andrewtbham
my bad... i guess people just love fred wilson.

~~~
andrewtbham
strangely it got more upvotes than a legit link. (currently at 3)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221302>

